# loader tires



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

Im hoping to buy a IT28 loader for this year. What are the best tires for moving snow?


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Unlessv there shot use what is on it, once you see the price you'll see why I say this. There are snows made for tractors, so I would assume the would have them for loaders, I believe Nowkeian, spelling is not my strong suit. I haven't yet had to put tires on a machine so I have no idea the cost of snows vs standard duty, eventually I find out as we only use our stuff for snow.
http://www.nokianheavytyres.us/prod...=&leveys_max=&halkaisija_min=&halkaisija_max=


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm with mike...... I was curious also till I found of the price of them.... If my memory serves me correctly I think all 4 were going to cost in excess of $8000.........


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

I will have to find out what they are but I believe these are retreads.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I had new tires put on our loader last year before we bought it. It had a skid steer looking tread but were shot and they put a more ag tractor tire on which I wasn't thrilled about. They do ok but tend to slip a lot on packed snow. I think the best would be the (Industrial) type tread but those of course are the most expensive. IMO, if you don't salt these lots often spend the extra money for anything but he ag type tread.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

The one in the pic a few replies above is good also Michelin makes a good tire for wheel loaders for snow.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Radial loader tires can be recapped. This will be much more economical than new. Check witth your local industrial tire supplier.


----------

